

Should I apply to YC? - keithwarren

I work as an independent consultant (for 10 years now) and make a significant income without pushing the boundaries of my time. I have a wife and 4 kids to support so I am not interested in living on savings while I try to make some startup happen; at this point I am plodding along with some ideas hoping for lightning to strike.<p>I see something like YC and the ideas that get funded and along with my partners I scratch my head and often just say 'Really? Are you serious? That got funded!?!' knowing with great conviction that the idea I had on the toilet last week was a more viable business.<p>Should I apply to YC if I am older (31), have a family and have bottom line income needs? I hate to live on the investment of someone else because I feel like that puts me in a less than ideal negotiating position at the table but I also am torn by the idea that I have good ideas and the proven ability to execute.
======
Dnguyen
Good ideas are dime a dozen. I don't doubt your idea. What I doubt is your
readiness to run a startup. You have to be ready to sacrifice pretty much
everything, and at times, your family too. So the question you have to ask
yourself is, are you willing to give up your comfortable life to work hard
like you never have before just to have a chance. There will be many unknowns
and you have to learn most things as you go along, make many mistakes, and
experience many disappointments. If you make it through, it will be one of the
most rewarding experience of your life. It's been said many times before,
running a startup is just compressing all the hard work you'd have to endure
in your career into a few years. When you're ready to leave the safety net
it's when you're ready for a startup life. Good luck!

------
nethsix
I work on my project using all my spare time (no games, no tv, etc.) while I
was doing my Ph.D. and even now that I'm gainfully employed. I think if you
want to keep your significant income while working on some ideas, time is
something you have to allocate with lots of discipline and persistence to
ensure project time is strictly adhered to. Considering the limited time you
may have, it may be a good idea to consider a really obscure and good idea
because the pace at which things are evolving can easily render your wonderful
idea into a history within months.

~~~
keithwarren
Appreciate the feedback...actually started in on it about 4 years ago but had
to focus on the consulting practice to continue the cash flow. Every so often
I reflect back and think that if I would have only stuck with it is would be a
huge success now and tell myself that even with all the evidence telling me
the idea was solid that it is now too late because of other market entries.
Then I have that talk with myself all over again 6 months later thinking if I
had even took action last time things would be different.

Ahh to be 20 again...

